# mini stingray



## Oldude13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Heres my mini ray


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 13, 2015)

nice art! How big is it actually?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 14, 2015)

about 5'' long


----------

